# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Nikki in the Rain

## lvbookworm

Todays weather didnt deter from a Saturday lunch at Nikki Beach. The menu has a few new items and we had a little trouble deciding what to order. With the dollar/euro being near parity I contemplated the 800 caviar tasting menu, and Kelly was tempted with the 1000 Golden tomahawk steak. 

I get that these are geared toward groups but-seriously-who orders this stuff? Lol! 

All kidding aside, our lunch was outstanding and the service was spot on. We shared a starter of Mahi-mahi ceviche tacos with coconut milk, lime and coriander. It was pleasantly refreshing and, sadly, disappeared before I thought to take a picture. 

For mains I had the roasted seabass with vegetables in a white wine and anise cream sauce. The sauce was quite light and complemented the earthiness of the roasted vegetables. 

Kelly had the octopus risotto with chorizo and saffron. I am not an octopus fan but reluctantly agreed to try a small bite at his insistence. It was, indeed, extremely tender and flavorful. 

We were happy to see that the giant cookie is still on the dessert menu. You cant go wrong with a warm, gooey, chocolate chip cookie topped with vanilla ice cream!

An afternoon at the beach wasnt in the cards so we headed back to the villa to read and listen to the rain. It sounds like Sunday may be more of the same in terms of weather so Im glad I came with a fully-loaded Kindle.

----------


## cec1

Your choices look & sound delicious! Thanks for photos with your reporting. Have fun!

----------


## cassidain

I don't know if Nikki is a "chain restaurant" or not. Opinions vary broadly on definition for that often pejorative term, but these dishes are well plated and look delicious. 
We've never been, as the public aura seems not our thing, but we may have to reconsider . . .

----------


## cec1

> I don't know if Nikki is a "chain restaurant" or not. Opinions vary broadly on definition for that often pejorative term, but these dishes are well plated and look delicious. 
> We've never been, as the public aura seems not our thing, but we may have to reconsider . . .



The “Nikki” food is very good, Cass! I would encourage you to give it a try. Personally, I find the vibe to be very pleasant any weekday . . . preferably after 1:30.

----------


## cassidain

> The “Nikki” food is very good, Cass! I would encourage you to give it a try. Personally, I find the vibe to be very pleasant any weekday . . . preferably after 1:30.



Merci, Monsieur Dennis

----------


## dadto6

I personally like Gypsea next door better than Nikki.  Have enjoyed two visits to Gypsea in the past two months.  Their Tomahawk Steak is less than Nikki as well.  Valet parking is less expensive as well.

Waldorf Salad was divine

----------


## davesmom

I am an unabashed Nikki on Sunday fan..my favorite part of the week!! Great DJs and I have always had excellent meals there; lobster to sushi rolls (yes, technically NOT sushi, but a common moniker on menus), and it is super fun!  It is WAY calmed down from the past as evidenced in February of this year, as Covid seems to have kept people more in their seats as opposed to dancing on the tables but they have great fashion shows and it is a party!  The rosé wines are usually wonderful as some are more rare and the rosé Champagne was quite good the last time.  The new chairs and décor are beautiful and the whole place looks more harmonized with the sea.  If you want to have lots of fun and occasionally meet nice people, I highly recommend it.  Even without the party, I would go for the food! 

Oh yes, it did shower down the last time I was there but did not put a damper on the party..everyone just cozied up and moved tables closer so the outside people would have room.  Plus they have a nice little boutique for those who are interested.  (I was interested.)

That being said, I would love to go to Gypsea..why not do both?!!  No need to choose!

----------


## lvbookworm

> I don't know if Nikki is a "chain restaurant" or not. Opinions vary broadly on definition for that often pejorative term, but these dishes are well plated and look delicious. 
> We've never been, as the public aura seems not our thing, but we may have to reconsider . . .



Cass-go on a weekday. It’s very peaceful, the food is wonderful and the service is second to none.

----------


## lvbookworm

> I personally like Gypsea next door better than Nikki.  Have enjoyed two visits to Gypsea in the past two months.  Their Tomahawk Steak is less than Nikki as well.  Valet parking is less expensive as well.
> 
> Waldorf Salad was divine



ok this looks amazing. We need to squeeze in a trip to Gypsea!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> I don't know if Nikki is a "chain restaurant" or not. Opinions vary broadly on definition for that often pejorative term, but these dishes are well plated and look delicious. 
> We've never been, as the public aura seems not our thing, but we may have to reconsider . . .



I think it's much, much better than the Sand Bar, and the best food on St Jean.  If you don't go on Sunday, it's peaceful and quiet.

----------


## Reed

> I think it's much, much better than the Sand Bar, and the best food on St Jean.  If you don't go on Sunday, it's peaceful and quiet.




I think you are correct Bart.  We eat there once every couple of weeks but not on Sunday unless we are with visiting friends who enjoy the Sunday vibe.  Probably one of the more consistent dinning establishments on the island.  While not having made the rounds yet, I will say that menu prices seem to have jumped up a little from what I recall from last season..  Also, grocery items are a little pricier too.

----------


## amyb

Kimberly I agree with your noticing prices are up since last season.

----------


## Cwater

> The “Nikki” food is very good, Cass! I would encourage you to give it a try. Personally, I find the vibe to be very pleasant any weekday . . . preferably after 1:30.



Cheryl & I have not eaten at Nikki in years.  Enjoyed eating there when I believe it was called Pelican.  If the new L’Roc is not as good as the old one, we will certainly give it a whirl next May

----------


## cassidain

Thanks to all for the kind and helpful responses

----------


## Eve

> I think you are correct Bart.  We eat there once every couple of weeks but not on Sunday unless we are with visiting friends who enjoy the Sunday vibe.  Probably one of the more consistent dinning establishments on the island.  While not having made the rounds yet, I will say that menu prices seem to have jumped up a little from what I recall from last season..  Also, grocery items are a little pricier too.



a “little”jump is way better than here, and I would imagine the little jump is compensated by the improved exchange rate.

----------


## davesmom

> Cheryl & I have not eaten at Nikki in years.  Enjoyed eating there when I believe it was called Pelican.  If the new L’Roc is not as good as the old one, we will certainly give it a whirl next May



I thought the Sand Bar was one of the best places we dined..can't wait to go back!

----------


## Cwater

> I thought the Sand Bar was one of the best places we dined..can't wait to go back!



we dine there at least once per vacation.  Pizza and blanc Hermitage.  Life is good

----------


## cassidain

> Pizza and blanc Hermitage.  Life is good



the Chave Hermitage Blanc ?! Wow !

----------


## Cwater

> the Chave Hermitage Blanc ?! Wow !



 :thumb up:

----------


## cassidain

Wow! Nice pizza wine ! 
I bet that gets some attention

----------


## davesmom

Veuve Clicquot and Arby's mix fabulously well, too...trust me!

----------


## cassidain

> Veuve Clicquot and Arby's mix fabulously well, too...trust me!



but VC not 1200 euros a bottle !  :cool:

----------


## lvbookworm

> Veuve Clicquot and Arby's mix fabulously well, too...trust me!



Veuve mixes fabulously with EVERYTHING in my book!

----------


## davesmom

> Veuve mixes fabulously with EVERYTHING in my book!



  We are totally on the same page!!  Kevin is our Veuve Guru..I just follow along with the program!  Yes, it is a very reasonable luxury!  But unless I am totally mistaken about the Chave Hermitage, it is only about $250 a bottle...what am I missing?  1200 euros seems excessive...

----------


## cassidain

> But unless I am totally mistaken about the Chave Hermitage, it is only about $250 a bottle...what am I missing?  1200 euros seems excessive...



DM, these are only Chave Hermitage Blanc I find on Sand Bar menu. Perhaps I'm not finding the wine in question ???

----------


## davesmom

This is what I found: https://www.wine-searcher.com/find/d...e+rhone+france
https://www.vivino.com/US/en/domaine...lanc/w/5650148
https://www.totalwine.com/wine/white...nc/p/148100750
https://www.wine.com/product/jean-lo...losePromoModal

----------


## cassidain

DM, right, those are retail store offerings. I thought we were discussing ordering Chave Hermitage Blanc at Sand Bar to accompany their pizza ???
Btw, Ive been finding Chaves estate St-Joseph Rouge for $100/btl. A beautiful wine and a bargain at that price.

----------


## davesmom

> DM, right, those are retail store offerings. I thought we were discussing ordering Chave Hermitage Blanc at Sand Bar to accompany their pizza ???
> Btw, I’ve been finding Chave’s estate St-Joseph Rouge for $100/btl. A beautiful wine and a bargain at that price.



For sure..I was just curious as to why the mark up would be so extraordinary, even at the Sand Bar. Thank you for the info on the rouge, as we normally drink reds.  (I don’t think people bring their own wine to restaurants in SBH but it would be unusual in California if you don’t bring your own wine and pay corkage.)  Btw, the cocktails at the Sand Bar were fantastic  as an alternative.

----------


## cassidain

> (I dont think people bring their own wine to restaurants in SBH but it would be unusual in California if you dont bring your own wine and pay corkage.)



I don't think the French have an equivalent of BYOB. Culturally speaking. Happy to be corrected, though. 

And, you bring French wines to your Cali restos ?

----------


## davesmom

[QUOTE=cassidain;1068442]I don't think the French have an equivalent of BYOB. Culturally speaking. Happy to be corrected, though. 


And, you bring French wines to your Cali restos ?[/QUOTE

Most definitely. And anything else you want. We collect old Bordeaux wines, and others and we are not getting any younger so we drink all the good stuff now. Otherwise, Dave will be left with all this wine.Just fyi, we always offer a glass to our servers, too. Wine is to share!

----------


## amyb

I too see our sons fighting over dividing the wine cellar and the heck with the household goods..china, crystal, art...

----------


## davesmom

> I too see our sons fighting over dividing the wine cellar and the heck with the household goods..china, crystal, art...



Dave is an only child so he will be stuck with whatever is left and in my experience, the younger people have little interest in our old, “valuables”, so use all your “good stuff” and enjoy it now!  You deserve it, dear Amy!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> For sure..I was just curious as to why the mark up would be so extraordinary, even at the Sand Bar.



I think the extraordinary mark up is BECAUSE it's at the Sand Bar.  

 :Wink:

----------


## davesmom

> I think the extraordinary mark up is BECAUSE it's at the Sand Bar.



Of course you are correct!  But 4 or 5 x retail is crazy; I do not care how much $$ you have..that is just not nice, and I love that place but still...

----------


## lvbookworm

The markup never bothers me UNTIL i see the “actual” price for the same bottle at one of the wine shops or SuperU. Then it gets tough to justify.

----------


## davesmom

For 1200 E, it had better be a Château Margaux with my name on it

----------


## cassidain

> For 1200 E, it had better be a Château Margaux with my name on it



DM, SB has an '05 for only 3200 euros and an '82 for only 10,900 euros 

Both good pizza wines  :Big Laugh:

----------


## davesmom

> DM, SB has an '05 for only 3200 euros and an '82 for only 10,900 euros 
> 
> Both good pizza wines



Too funny!  If I am drinking those, I'd rather have you cooking for me, based on your photo of the Papillon Ivre saucisson in pastry!  You should tell us more about your favorite dishes to make!

----------


## cassidain

> Cass-go on a weekday. Its very peaceful, the food is wonderful and the service is second to none.



lvbw, took your advice and booked for a Wednesday. curious, were you required to do cc guarantee?

----------


## lvbookworm

> lvbw, took your advice and booked for a Wednesday. curious, were you required to do cc guarantee?



Yes. They asked us to fill out a form with our information, but we were allowed to cancel up until 10 am on day of reservation. They did not charge anything in advance.

----------


## cassidain

We did our Nikki Beach déjeuner yesterday per schedule. 

Upon arrival (then departure), managing the hand-off (pick-up) of the car to (from) the voiturier surrounded by bumper-to-bumper St-Jean traffic brings to mind heists and getaway cars, and makes the obscene 17 valet fee seem justified. 

As others have opined and illustrated photographically, I can confirm that NB cuisine is both beautifully presented and delicious.

Mme Cassidain, Cassidain fils, and I shared the encornets à la plancha with apéritifs of Americanos and MaiTai to start things off. A very sophisticated beginning. Their take on the MaiTai, btw, is highly recommended and surprisingly works as an apéritif. 

We followed up with their Tartare de Thon à la Japonaise, la Sexy Salade, and the Miso Mahi. All works of art for the eyes and mouth. 

To accompany the main dishes the sommelier helped us select from the Côte Chalonais the Domaine J. Dury Rully blanc, which was superb. 

A shared Dome Choco was as beautifully done as the previous efforts and more than satisfied our collective sweet tooth. 

Côté ambiance, NB seemed St-Barth meets Miami to Le Serenos Lago Como chicness. Perhaps more bling than chic. 

We were all happy we gave Nikki a try and expect to be back next trip. We are appreciative of the numerous voices that vouched for the restaurants excellence.

----------


## cassidain

aforementioned MaiTai and Sexy Salade

----------


## JEK

Nice looking grub!

----------


## lvbookworm

> Upon arrival (then departure), managing the hand-off (pick-up) of the car to (from) the voiturier surrounded by bumper-to-bumper St-Jean traffic brings to mind heists and getaway cars, and makes the obscene 17€ valet fee seem justified.



NB's 17 euro valet fee is one of the best deals on the island, IMHO. Glad your Nikki experience was a good one!

----------


## cassidain

And as a forum friend pointed out, who is really going to ask for his 3€ change ? 
So, really a 20€ valet fee.

----------


## KevinS

The Nikki (almost mandatory) €3 tip to the Valet is a lot less than I tip the Valet at the places which don’t charge for Valet Parking.  Santa Fé, Le Rivage, Tamarin, and the big hotels come to mind.

----------


## cassidain

Speaking of valets and tips, at L’Isola, if we don’t easily find a space and opt for their valet, is it thought that the 20€ includes tip, or is it really a 25€ valet cost ?

----------


## Dennis

> Speaking of valets and tips, at L’Isola, if we don’t easily find a space and opt for their valet, is it thought that the 20€ includes tip, or is it really a 25€ valet cost ?



When in doubt, pull it out!

your wallet, of course.

----------

